# Macomb County Coyote



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

So when I go out and put one of these animals down, what do I do with it locally? I know of places up north that will buy them but down here I really have no clue. I could care less about selling/money I just want want to leave it in the woods. And a mount isn't anything I'm interested in at this time either.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

craigslist ad. No doubt there will be folks standing in line for a fresh pelt.


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10363_10880---,00.html

There's a link on this page for a list of licensed fur buyers. See if anyone is close to you.


----------



## biggins (Feb 19, 2005)

Leons chinese restaurant 23 mile


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

jvanluyn said:


> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10363_10880---,00.html
> 
> There's a link on this page for a list of licensed fur buyers. See if anyone is close to you.


Perfect!! Thanks!


----------



## Devinm7 (Sep 26, 2013)

I know a guy in Attica that buys


----------

